# paranormal dna 250C screen replacement



## masoodkearns (26/11/20)

Hi,

Can anybody tell. Me where I can purchase a screen for the DNA 250c paranormal My screen is completely broken.

Please assist vapers den does not have stock I am. In cape. Town south africa.

0826776662.

Thanks 

Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySC (26/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna250c-replacement-screen.t69916/


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/11/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am having a really bad day or should I say bad luck with electronics.
> Today morning My Paranormal DNA 250C screen stopped working. the mod works but screen lost its color, so now its basically only DNA250. I guess using too much sanitizer on it caused this issue.
> Then my computer died. Was able to bring the computer back to life and I hope I am able to do the same to the mod.
> I need a cheap mod ASAP so that I dont have to cry when that one breaks from "Too much sanitizer"


I have an old screen that I replaced with a new one because it had lost its color, as indicated my post above. You can have it. Something is better than nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## masoodkearns (27/11/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have an old screen that I replaced with a new one because it had lost its color, as indicated my post above. You can have it. Something is better than nothing.


Hi,

Thanks so much I'd really appreciate it.

How much do I need to pay for posting or anything where you located my contact number is 0826776662.

Thanks so much once again

Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/11/20)

masoodkearns said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


sent u a PM on whatsapp


----------

